# Sale and Purchase of ships



## Nogginthenog (Jan 3, 2018)

I follow a shipping blog Splash 24/7 where they have a section on S&P of ships. The ships are described as aframax bulkers, VLCCs or whatever, they always announce the year and the country of build -usually China, Japan or S Korea .In terms of quality build I assume the order is Japan, Korea and China which I assume is reflected in the sale price. I wonder if any of you have sailed on Chinese built vessels and can compare them with either Japanese or Korean vessels from a quality or equipment point of view - is there a vast difference?


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

The Chinese ships that I have been on are, IMHO, good. The kit is usually known names built under licence, so the quality is comparable. Even the accom is good with individual cabins/heads etc. 
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## pippin (May 13, 2008)

In my time in the Merchant Navy I never heard the term "heads" used.
Surely that is a Royal Navy expression?


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

No, not a RN term. I am MN thru and thru, like New Brighton rock! I was looking for a term which the majority would understand. 
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

makko said:


> No, not a RN term. I am MN thru and thru, like New Brighton rock! I was looking for a term which the majority would understand.
> Rgds.
> Dave


Yes , heads it is , for whatever origin of the description

Bob


----------



## barney b (Mar 31, 2008)

spongebob said:


> Yes , heads it is , for whatever origin of the description
> 
> Bob


How about settling on "Jacks".for another term. Where's the watch keeper?, gone to the Jacks.


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

I had the misfortune to Pilot a maiden voyage Chinese built ship. Bridge equipment was all familiar names built under license but there the familiarity stopped. Engine control (CPP) and bow thrust control shocking. Bow thrust took an age to 'power down'. Thankfully the ship didn't return for a second trip!. Could have been teething troubles, who knows?

regards
Dave


----------



## P.Arnold (Apr 11, 2013)

Would have thought this would be a good thread for UAS lads.
They had 12 ships built. 6 in Govan and 6 in Korea. Did any one sail on one of each ?


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

In 2011 China was still a mixed bag but we had several gas tankers under ownership and management since the early naughties and when redundancy struck in 2011 we were expecting two chemical tankers. Strangely it was these last two that promised to be the stinkers. Engineering is generally excellent execution of it during production, either yard or licensees/subcontractors. Korea builds excellent vessels but the baton has just about passed to china with Japan and Korea picking up the specialist tonnage. China will easily reach the same degree of quality. They may already have but I would still consider it prudent to put good money into an owners team of professionals from start to finish.

(The Islands replacement 'workhorse' ferry, to 'relieve' Ben my Chree, is to be built in Korea. Excellent choice).


----------



## pedormont (Dec 6, 2013)

makko said:


> No, not a RN term. I am MN thru and thru, like New Brighton rock! I was looking for a term which the majority would understand.
> Rgds.
> Dave


Thanks for the "heads up".


----------

